
Report: Comcast Buying NBC for $35 Billion. Comcast: “Inaccurate”  - ashishk
http://mediamemo.allthingsd.com/20090930/report-comcast-buying-nbc-for-35-billion/
======
colbyolson
I'm getting really tired of anything related to Comcast. Actually, I'm getting
tired of just Comcast in general.

I don't see any benefit of Comcast owning another network. They've already
ruined half of my hockey season as it is!

------
skinnymuch
It better be inaccurate. Even if Comcast wanted to buy NBC (why would they?),
$35 billion is far too much for the least popular of the four major networks.
CBS only has a market cap of $8B right now.

EDIT: Like others are saying, it's for all of NBC Universal. Makes more sense
since Viacom + CBS = $25B in market cap.

~~~
jsz0
This article states it's all of NBC Universal which I would guess includes all
their cable assets too. That's Weather Channel, History, Scifi, Bravo, USA,
MSNBC, CNBC, Telemundo, etc. Also Universal Studios. That's a huge chunk of
the entertainment industry for one company to control -- especially when they
are also providing access to competing content. That would give Comcast 50% of
Hulu too.

~~~
skinnymuch
Ah my bad. That makes more sense then. Viacom and CBS combined are over $25B
in value and should be closer in real estate size with all of NBC Universal.

Is it definitely 50% of Hulu? I thought Disney came in and took a chunk of
Hulu too.

~~~
jsz0
From what I can tell it's actually closer to 25% each for NBC, Disney, and FOX
and the rest is spread among the investors and employees.

